# EoS Base Naruto vs Base Jiraiya



## Kyu (Nov 16, 2014)

*Location:* On top of Naruto's face on the Hokage Mountain
*Starting distance:* 5 meters
*Mindset:* IC
*Intel:* Manga
*Restrictions:*

Any mode
Individual Biju abilities
Mokuton
Naruto can only summon Gamakichi/Jiraiya has all other toads on his side

*Scenario II*

Summoning Jutsu Restricted.


----------



## JuicyG (Nov 16, 2014)

Is this a spite thread ?

EoS Naruto is obviously stronger


----------



## Itachі (Nov 16, 2014)

Naruto's superior to Jiraiya, even if he didn't have better Ninjutsu he could still outlast him.


----------



## Hachibi (Nov 16, 2014)

Naruto vaporize Jiraiya.


----------



## trance (Nov 17, 2014)

EoS base Naruto rips base Jiraiya in half and enjoys a cup of ramen afterward.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 17, 2014)

Jiraiya probably wins. U_U

He's still a better Ninjutsu user than Naruto, and has much more jutsus than him as well. 
Naruto's powers comes out of his modes for the most part.


----------



## Hachibi (Nov 17, 2014)

Hussain said:


> Jiraiya probably wins. U_U
> 
> He's still a better Ninjutsu user than Naruto, and has much more jutsus than him as well.
> Naruto's powers comes out of his modes for the most part.



You cannot be serious Hussain.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 17, 2014)

Hachibi said:


> You cannot be serious Hussain.



Yes I am.  
why wouldn't I be? 

Jiraiya was still portrayed to my much higher. As a matter of fact I haven't seen anything to counter Kishi's portrayal for Jiraiya. Naruto surpassed him with his KCM, not in base.  

end even though people don't give Jiraiya even half the credits Kishi gave to him, at least Naruto needs his SM (from Pain/War arc before the sage) to win.

but, I won't argue that, it would lead to another pointless debate anyway...


----------



## Hachibi (Nov 17, 2014)

Hussain said:


> Yes I am.
> why wouldn't I be?
> 
> Jiraiya was still portrayed to my much higher. As a matter of fact I haven't seen anything to counter Kishi's portrayal for Jiraiya. Naruto surpassed him with his KCM, not in base.
> ...



EoS Base Naruto would violate his KCM self. That's how big Rikudo chakra influenced him.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 17, 2014)

It's base, how it's base if he's using the sage chakra? 
and no, he isn't beating himself with KCM, that's plain foolish.


----------



## Amol (Nov 17, 2014)

We need to define what does mean by Base Naruto ?
For me Base Naruto means the Naruto who uses only his Chakra I.e., No Kurama Chakra, No Sage Chakra, No RS God Chakra.


----------



## Hachibi (Nov 17, 2014)

Hussain said:


> It's base, how it's base if he's using the sage chakra?
> and no, he isn't beating himself with KCM, that's plain foolish.



He still have RS God power, which is passive btw.
And yes he is. Did you see the boost Rikudo Chakra did to Naruto? Without a cloak he dominated Madara.



Amol said:


> We need to define what does mean by Base Naruto ?
> For me Base Naruto means the Naruto who uses only his Chakra I.e., No Kurama Chakra, No Sage Chakra, No RS God Chakra.



EoS Base Naruto is powered by RS chakra since it's passive and thus not a mode.


----------



## Amol (Nov 17, 2014)

And Naruto wins the fight.
Immortal Arc Base Naruto was equal to Kakashi.
Hokage Naruto with all this growth and experience should be atleast as strong as Sannin level (which is still far less than his potential).


----------



## JuicyG (Nov 17, 2014)

Riduko chakra amplifies the characters base self. They literally become god-like. Adding extra forms to that just multiplies what they already are


----------



## Orochibuto (Nov 17, 2014)

Hachibi said:


> He still have RS God power, which is passive btw.
> And yes he is. Did you see the boost Rikudo Chakra did to Naruto? Without a cloak he dominated Madara.



To be honest the "base" Naruto that dominated Madara had Kyuubi+SM eyes, his Juubilike form only fully activated it.


----------



## trance (Nov 17, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> To be honest the "base" Naruto that dominated Madara had Kyuubi+SM eyes, his Juubilike form only fully activated it.



And prior to this, Naruto, in both of these forms, would've been swatted like a fly by Juudara. Look at what Rikudou chakra did to Sauce's stats; he went from being barely capable of touching a blind SM Madara to outperforming a far superior incarnation of Madara in speed.


----------



## Kyu (Nov 17, 2014)

Hussain said:


> He's still a better Ninjutsu user than Naruto,



How so?



> and has much more jutsus than him as well.





> Quality > Quantity



The number of visually appealing elemental jutsu J-man has amounts to jack shit if the man he's facing possess the means to counter them.



> Naruto's powers comes out of his modes for the most part.



Despite this he's still leaps and bounds ahead of Jiraiya in all combat-related physical aspects.



Hussain said:


> end even though people don't give Jiraiya even half the credits Kishi gave to him,


Quite the opposite.



Amol said:


> We need to define what does mean by Base Naruto ?
> For me Base Naruto means the Naruto who uses only his Chakra I.e., No Kurama Chakra, No Sage Chakra, No RS God Chakra.





> Any mode
> Individual Biju abilities
> Mokuton



Also what Hachibi said.



Orochibuto said:


> To be honest the "base" Naruto that dominated Madara had Kyuubi+SM eyes, his Juubilike form only fully activated it.



That was Mystic Naruto. I don't consider Sage Kyuubi eyes "base".


----------



## Zynn (Nov 17, 2014)

Kyu said:


> How so?



Methinks Jiraiya is a better Ninjutsu User not only because he has access, but also mastery over larger arsenal. 

Naruto's main arsenal in base form are Kagebunshin and Rasengan, but Jiraiya also have those. 

In the epilogue Naruto is shown to be able to use shunshin. Jiraiya also can do that. 

Naruto has Fuuton, while Jiraiya is shown to know oil and fire (I don't know what category that swamp thingy falls into). 

Jiraiya can use his hair as defense (Hari Jizo) which can also be used to restrain movement (like how he used it against Kanon when he infiltrated Rain). 

EoS Naruto's physical prowess should be higher, but in terms of pure skill, they should be tied. 

Also, I need this to be clarified. Can EoS base Naruto use (and throw) FRS? Because this might change my assessment.


----------



## Orochibuto (Nov 17, 2014)

I refuse to say RS's chakra boosted his base stats, there is simply zero evidence for that, zero.

From a battledome standard, it means it can't be used.

There is as much evidence for Naruto's base stats being boosted by RS than there is for Sasuke having Kaguya's dimension shifting powers.


----------



## Ghost (Nov 17, 2014)

Naruto wrecks. Jiraiya gets demolished in CQC.


----------



## trance (Nov 17, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> I refuse to say RS's chakra boosted his base stats, there is simply zero evidence for that, zero.





> I refuse to say RS's chakra boosted his base stats, there is simply zero evidence for that, zero.





> there is simply zero evidence for that, zero.





Look at what Rikudou chakra did to Sauce's stats; he went from struggling to tag a blind SM Madara to outperforming a far superior incarnation of Madara in speed.


----------



## Lurko (Nov 18, 2014)

Eos Naruto rapes, lol Naruto uses sexy no justu.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 18, 2014)

Why would Hagoromo powers be considered base Naruto, that's really silly to me, but if that's the case of course he stomps. If we don't count that than it would be a good fight, but I believe Jiraiya would still pull it out in the end.


----------



## TheGreen1 (Nov 18, 2014)

Trance said:


> Look at what Rikudou chakra did to Sauce's stats; he went from struggling to tag a blind SM Madara to outperforming a far superior incarnation of Madara in speed.



He also gained a Rinnegan, that's not Sauce in Base form. Plus, Sasuke was also using EMS. Sasuke in Base might be either 3 tomoe, or no Sharingan at all.


----------



## Empathy (Nov 18, 2014)

EoS base Naruto as in the one that was smacking around one-eyed Juubi jinchuuriki Madara and cut down the Shinju tree? I sincerely doubt that's the OP's intention.


----------



## Rosencrantz (Nov 18, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> I refuse to say RS's chakra boosted his base stats, there is simply zero evidence for that, zero.
> 
> From a battledome standard, it means it can't be used.
> 
> There is as much evidence for Naruto's base stats being boosted by RS than there is for Sasuke having Kaguya's dimension shifting powers.



Sasuke used chidori eisou and ripped Juubi Jinchuriki Madara IN HALF after the blitz.

It seemed to boost his base up.

Even so though Base Naruto was Immortals Arc Kakashi level 350 chapters ago. I would not call Kakashi level to be much inferior to Base Jiraiya level if at all. Naruto then proceeds to get taijutsu training from the toads as well as other training to make him more powerful such as being able to use Cho Odama Rasengan in base. Base Naruto pre-RS power up should be strong enough to beat Base Jiraiya  then. Including the RS power up then Naruto stomps.


----------



## Orochibuto (Nov 18, 2014)

Trance said:


> Look at what Rikudou chakra did to Sauce's stats; he went from struggling to tag a blind SM Madara to outperforming a far superior incarnation of Madara in speed.



That Sasuke had the Rinnegan.


----------



## Orochibuto (Nov 18, 2014)

Rosencrantz said:


> Sasuke used chidori eisou and ripped Juubi Jinchuriki Madara IN HALF after the blitz.
> 
> It seemed to boost his base up.
> 
> Even so though Base Naruto was Immortals Arc Kakashi level 350 chapters ago. I would not call Kakashi level to be much inferior to Base Jiraiya level if at all. Naruto then proceeds to get taijutsu training from the toads as well as other training to make him more powerful such as being able to use Cho Odama Rasengan in base. Base Naruto pre-RS power up should be strong enough to beat Base Jiraiya  then. Including the RS power up then Naruto stomps.



The Sasuke that used chidori had the Rinnegan.


----------



## Rosencrantz (Nov 18, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> The Sasuke that used chidori had the Rinnegan.



That shouldn't make him any powerful since it isn't an actual mode though, right? That chidori eisou should be just as potent with or without the rinnengan active.


----------



## Orochibuto (Nov 18, 2014)

Rosencrantz said:


> That shouldn't make him any powerful since it isn't an actual mode though, right? That chidori eisou should be just as potent with or without the rinnengan active.



Yes it should, obviously Rinnegan increase chakra and the fact that it was black is proof that Sasuke was using RS chakra when doing the Chidori.


----------



## Rosencrantz (Nov 18, 2014)

So a rinnengan activated makes one faster, stronger, have stronger jutsu, etc?

No the chidori eisou he used to cut him in half. That wasn't black I believe.


----------



## Kyu (Nov 18, 2014)

Sharinnegan increases visual perception. Hashirama cells boosted Sasuke's physical stats tremendously, but Hagoromo's Rikudo chakra allowed him to overwhelm JJ Madara with his speed. 

EoS Naruto w/o Rikudo chakra doesn't fucking exist so he's how he was in chapter 700 minus modes or possible mokuton. 

Base Naruto = No KN0-9/SM/KCM/BM/BSM/RSM





			
				Empathy said:
			
		

> EoS base Naruto as in the one that was smacking around one-eyed Juubi jinchuuriki Madara and cut down the Shinju tree? I sincerely doubt that's the OP's intention.



Aye.


> That was Mystic Naruto. I don't consider Sage Kyuubi eyes "base".




@Zynn: I'll reply to you later, bud.


----------



## ueharakk (Nov 19, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> Yes it should, obviously Rinnegan increase chakra and the fact that it was black is proof that Sasuke was using RS chakra when doing the Chidori.



if base naruto didn't have hagoromo's chakra, he would have gotten WTF blitzed and overpowered by rinnegan sasuke, *not clash evenly with him.*


----------



## Lurko (Nov 19, 2014)

Naruto is about to show more feats in the movie and considering his potential, he rapes Jiraryia soooo hard it's not funny. Shit Naruto could do it by the Sasuke fight in base.


----------



## Kyu (Nov 20, 2014)

> Methinks Jiraiya is a better Ninjutsu User not only because he has access, but also mastery over larger arsenal.



Once more:



> Quality > Quantity





> The number of visually appealing elemental jutsu J-man has amounts to jack shit if the man he's facing possess the means to counter them.





> Naruto's main arsenal in base form are Kagebunshin and Rasengan, but Jiraiya also have those.



Naruto's clones overwhelm his former teacher's by implementing clone feints or savagely beating the shit out of them through sheer numbers. 

Naruto's usage of Kage Bunshin is on another level entirely. 



> Naruto has Fuuton, while Jiraiya is shown to know oil and fire (I don't know what category that swamp thingy falls into).



_Yomi Numa_(_Swamp of the Underworld_) is a Doton. and Naruto has dealt with Katon techniques before he knew what a nature affinity was.



> Jiraiya can use his hair as defense (Hari Jizo) which can also be used to restrain movement (like how he used it against Kanon when he infiltrated Rain).



True, and J-man can use his hair to shield him from hordes of clones bombarding him with _Rasengan_. However he isn't in a position to play defensive when he doesn't even possess half of the stamina his opponent does - eventually he'll be pulverized into dust.



> EoS Naruto's physical prowess should be higher, but in terms of pure skill, they should be tied.



How is Jiraiya more skilled? Naruto has fought the likes of Madara, Sasuke & Itachi in CQC and managed to hold his own & gain the upper hand on more than one occasion. 

He lacks stat enhancers, but the experience from those battles remain. 



> Also, I need this to be clarified. Can EoS base Naruto use (and throw) FRS? Because this might change my assessment



Probably not. 

I don't envision whether or not FRS can be thrown deciding this fight. Naruto could just have a clone wield FRS to avoid permanent damage to his arm.


----------



## Blu-ray (Nov 20, 2014)

Am I the only one who thinks Eos Base Naruto would simply blitz Jiraiya?

And of course Rikudo chakra boosted their base stats. I mean since when could the old base Naruto cause shockwaves when colliding fists, or knock people so hard they left craters?

Rinnegan doesn't offer physical enhancements, yet Sasuke was getting smacked by limbo, pressuring Madara with pure speed, getting hair tossed by Kaguya so hard it left a crater, and could take a full day beating from crater punching Naruto. Quite clear their base stats were boosted.


----------



## ShadowReaper (Nov 20, 2014)

Nardo in a speedblitz. Simple as that.


----------



## Wrath (Nov 21, 2014)

Assuming you mean Hokage Naruto then there are no feats to prove it but you'd have to be an idiot to think he hasn't continued improving his base form.


----------



## Rocky (Nov 21, 2014)

Naruto was still able to clash with Rinnegan Sasuke without those crossed eyes, so Naruto is just that powerful now.


----------

